
When Ancient Societies Hit a Million People, Vengeful Gods Appeared - myinnerbanjo
https://www.livescience.com/65039-punishing-gods-rise-with-complex-societies.html
======
blastbeat
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19450689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19450689)

